# Tweaking throttle response via OBD11



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi All

I gather that it's possible to sharpen the (initial) throttle response via an OBD11 setting?
Has anyone done this and, if so, is it any better than just setting the drive mode to Dynamic?


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Did this on my TTS, no discernible difference whatsoever


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My understanding from Audis of old is you can only reset the sensor, you can't "change" the response...


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

What do you mean sharpen the initial throttle response? I'm assuming you have a DSG? Do you understand how it launches and works first?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> What do you mean sharpen the initial throttle response? I'm assuming you have a DSG? Do you understand how it launches and works first?


I have a manual actually, but that's not really relevant. I am simply referring to how quickly the car accelerates when you depress the pedal. And not just from a standstill, so nothing to do with launch control. On the Golf R (DSG or manual) there is a definite "dead first inch" (of pedal travel) where nothing much happens. I exaggerate slightly, but you get the point. Ok, all hell brakes out if you floor it, but that's not the point. Its just about sensitivity/responsiveness and I don't have a heavy right foot. With the R, owners have usually got round this issue by fitting a DTUK pedal box, which sits between the accelerator pedal and the ECU. It works very well (very noticeable difference over stock, with most saying that it "brings the car alive") but (a) it costs £200, (b) is a fiddle to fit, (c) you should really inform your insurance company about the mod and (d) there is the question of whether you should remove it before taking your car in for a main dealer service etc.

Anyway, I recently learnt that a few R owners have done this OBD11 tweak (which I would have thought would work for VW's and Audi's?) and found that it worked pretty well, although doesn't have the adjustability of the pedal box. (I could post more details of the tweak itself, and what is is supposed to do if anyone is interested). One guy had even removed and sold his pedal box.

Even though I have so far only done about 200 miles in my TTS, it is evident that the throttle response is not the issue that it is/was (for me anyway) in the Golf. However, I think it could be better, so was just wondering whether anyone had tried it. From feedback so far, it doesn't sound like it is something worth pursuing, especially as I haven't even bought an OBD11 plug yet. Finally, although the throttle response is 'OK' in the TT, I can't say that I can detect a significant improvement by going from Comfort (say) to Dynamic. Other things definitely improve (especially steering weighting  ) but not throttle response. All a bit subjective though, I know.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I happen to agree with you on the throttle response, it's the same in the RS.

I can't detect any difference between comfort and dynamic and wonder if mine's broken :lol:

I don't have obd11 but I do have the full VCDS so please post details or links to, I'd love to experiment


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

powerplay said:


> I happen to agree with you on the throttle response, it's the same in the RS.
> 
> I can't detect any difference between comfort and dynamic and wonder if mine's broken :lol:
> 
> I don't have obd11 but I do have the full VCDS so please post details or links to, I'd love to experiment


Ok. No prob. The link below is the 'live' Golf R thread I have been keeping an eye on. As you will see, most responses from those who have tried it are very positive. As I said in my original post, the throttle mapping on the TTS does seem better (i.e. more linear) than the Golf (which seemed to me like it had been deliberately "deadened"!) but the engine/drive-train is of course the same, giving (me) reason to think that it may also be effective on the TTS. The RS is of course a different animal all together, but maybe worth a try? It's essentially free if you have the plug-in/app already, and easy to reverse if you don't like it. The tweak is OBD11-specific, but the coders among you may be able to "translate" it into VCDS?

https://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/27365-throttle-pedal-re-calibration/


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Blade Runner said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to agree with you on the throttle response, it's the same in the RS.
> ...


Interesting. Simple enough to tweak and works exactly the same in VCDS, just updates bits in a control module.

Have plugged VCDS in, found the option and changed it.

Not tried it yet but will let you know if I notice a difference or not when I go to work in the morning. Will take it with me in case I have to revert it back!!


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Previously had a G7R DSG, the response delay is often referred to as the delay of death. I bought a DTUK pedalbox, fitted it myself, very simple, took about 2 mins and made a bug difference and really sharpened response and took away the delay. When I sold the car it again took 2 mins. Highly recommend one ( altho the VCDS mod may make them redundant)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

falconmick said:


> Previously had a G7R DSG, the response delay is often referred to as the delay of death. I bought a DTUK pedalbox, fitted it myself, very simple, took about 2 mins and made a bug difference and really sharpened response and took away the delay. When I sold the car it again took 2 mins. Highly recommend one ( altho the VCDS mod may make them redundant)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi,
I am very interested in fitting a pedal box to my TTS DSG - can you please answer one question?
I notice a huge delay in the throttle response when you are waiting to pull away from static and simply floor the throttle.
It seems ages for the revs to rise and the car to start gaining speed.
It's even worse if you have the electronic handbrake or hill hold switched on.
Will the pedal box overcome this lag when pulling away from static, in your experience?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

powerplay said:


> Interesting. Simple enough to tweak and works exactly the same in VCDS, just updates bits in a control module.
> 
> Have plugged VCDS in, found the option and changed it.
> 
> Not tried it yet but will let you know if I notice a difference or not when I go to work in the morning. Will take it with me in case I have to revert it back!!


Well the school-run infested commute barely gave me the chance to use 3rd gear so I will do a proper test later, but I think the change has had a positive improvement


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Steve2017TTS said:


> falconmick said:
> 
> 
> > Previously had a G7R DSG, the response delay is often referred to as the delay of death. I bought a DTUK pedalbox, fitted it myself, very simple, took about 2 mins and made a bug difference and really sharpened response and took away the delay. When I sold the car it again took 2 mins. Highly recommend one ( altho the VCDS mod may make them redundant)?
> ...


Hi Steve

I can't comment on the DSG/s-tronic from personal experience but there were plenty of folk on the Golf R forum (with DSG cars) who swore by it. I am finding that my (2018) TTS pulls away fine (much better than the stock Golf R), but mine is a manual so different way of getting it off the line.

I fitted a DTUK pedal box plus to my manual Golf R and it made a huge difference. It certainly brought the car 'alive', especially at lowish revs (i.e. accelerating in 1st and 2nd). If you read the spec though, the 'box is meant to improve things across the whole rev range; it's just relative I guess. I removed my pedal box and sold it before getting rid of the R at the time of collecting my (manual) TTS. Then I saw the thread on the Golf R forum and wondered whether this simple-sounding tweak could be (nearly) as effective as a £200 pedal box? You don't get all the different settings obviously, but I found a few of them (on the pedal box) caused the ride to get a bit "lumpy" at cruising speeds. You have to experiment a bit to find the best setting for your driving style.

I'd be interested to hear what you decide to do, and how you get on.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

powerplay said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Brilliant. Let us know!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Car definitely feels livelier, there's more oomph for less throttle travel, more like what I was used to in my mk2, but slow speed driving unaffected so I would definitely say do it, I won't be changing it back


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

May be I'm not understanding the issue, but if I want more response, I slip the box into S, the extra idle rpm makes it much faster response from a standing start. For a manual, youjust need a bit more throttle whilst the clutch is in. Basically it's turbo lag


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

jryoung said:


> May be I'm not understanding the issue, but if I want more response, I slip the box into S, the extra idle rpm makes it much faster response from a standing start. For a manual, youjust need a bit more throttle whilst the clutch is in. Basically it's turbo lag


It's really not turbo lag at all, you're misunderstanding the issue being described. It's the fly by wire throttle response to input that is the problem. On the Golf R there is a noticable amount of travel before it actually registers and responds.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

phazer said:


> jryoung said:
> 
> 
> > May be I'm not understanding the issue, but if I want more response, I slip the box into S, the extra idle rpm makes it much faster response from a standing start. For a manual, youjust need a bit more throttle whilst the clutch is in. Basically it's turbo lag
> ...


So similar to switching the TT to efficiency mode? Also makes the first half of pedal travel feel like it's unresponsive.
Will definitely be trying out this mod when I get home.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

jryoung said:


> May be I'm not understanding the issue, but if I want more response, I slip the box into S, the extra idle rpm makes it much faster response from a standing start. For a manual, youjust need a bit more throttle whilst the clutch is in. Basically it's turbo lag


Hi,
It's not turbo lag.
The electronic throttle response is very slow when you pull away from static - unless you use launch control.
I don't want to use launch control every time I pull away from the lights!
There is a marked delay from the moment you press the throttle pedal to the engine revs start to rise - then it starts to build nicely.
It's artificially dulled within the electronic throttle controller and possibly the engine ECU to make things nice and smooth - but I think they have overdone it!
If I had a manual car - I can play with the revs and let the clutch out at whatever revs I want - but you can't really do that with an automatic (controlled) gearbox like the DSG.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

I have a DTUK pedal box for sale, makes an astonishing difference even on my stage 2 remapped tdi.
It changes the response curve making it (oddly enough) much more responsive.

Typical price circa £189, I'm adding this in the forum market place inc postage in original box etc £110


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Omychron said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > jryoung said:
> ...


Yes that's pretty much the effect.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Steve2017TTS said:


> falconmick said:
> 
> 
> > Previously had a G7R DSG, the response delay is often referred to as the delay of death. I bought a DTUK pedalbox, fitted it myself, very simple, took about 2 mins and made a bug difference and really sharpened response and took away the delay. When I sold the car it again took 2 mins. Highly recommend one ( altho the VCDS mod may make them redundant)?
> ...


Yes it will, there are different settings, some are keener than keen with no delay at all, I found that midway settings were right for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

